# Beat like a drum



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

Our resident ringleader of the rhythm section and captain of the crossbow caretakers, @ScottyB, saw that I was underwhelmed by the NUB maduro and wanted to make sure I gave the stick a fair shot. On top of the NUB Maddies, he sent a few DUBs just for good measure. I haven't tried the doubles, but they have been on my list. A couple hefty bodyguards rode along to keep the little Nubbies company and this rounded out to be a really great bomb. Thoughtful and calculated, Scott. I really appreciate the gesture.


----------



## PanzaVerde (Sep 15, 2018)

Nice one @ScottyB. That AVO Nicaragua is one of my favs.


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

@ScottyB is the Gene Krupa or Ginger Baker of cigar bombs. Enjoy the nubs.


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

Excellent Beat down @ScottyB!! I'm unsure why it brings me such joy to see Tyson get slapped around!


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

Nice hit. He needed a good hit.


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

Boom.
Nub Dubs are damn good smokes at an unbelievable price.


----------



## Peapaw (Oct 12, 2018)

I smoked a Nub last night, wasn't to thrilled with it.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottyB (Jun 13, 2018)

TexaSmoke said:


> Our resident ringleader of the rhythm section and captain of the crossbow caretakers, @*ScottyB*, saw that I was underwhelmed by the NUB maduro and wanted to make sure I gave the stick a fair shot. On top of the NUB Maddies, he sent a few DUBs just for good measure. I haven't tried the doubles, but they have been on my list. A couple hefty bodyguards rode along to keep the little Nubbies company and this rounded out to be a really great bomb. Thoughtful and calculated, Scott. I really appreciate the gesture.


It's my pleasure Tyson, I hope you enjoy them.


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

Nice hit!!

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

Great hit - they even look like shotgun shells !


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

2 Nub Maduros and 2 Dub Nubs enough said fantastic hit! Im waiting on Holts to run another smoking deal and I will be all in, down to 2 Nub Maduros lol! Nice chess move @ScottyB.


----------



## ScottyB (Jun 13, 2018)

Olecharlie said:


> 2 Nub Maduros and 2 Dub Nubs enough said fantastic hit! Im waiting on Holts to run another smoking deal and I will be all in, down to 2 Nub Maduros lol! Nice chess move @*ScottyB*.


 @Olecharlie, if you find a killer deal please let me know, I'm looking as well.


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

I'll keep an eye out as well. Holts generally has the best prices on all things Oliva.


ScottyB said:


> @Olecharlie, if you find a killer deal please let me know, I'm looking as well.


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

ScottyB said:


> @Olecharlie, if you find a killer deal please let me know, I'm looking as well.


Holts runs a special on Nub Maduro boxes 79.99! I will let you know when it shows up a again. Think they have Habanos now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Nice!

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pag#11 (Apr 14, 2018)

Tyson loves his Maduro's. ..nice hit @ScottyB. Bought a Cameroon to try ..unfortunately I gave it away in a trade. Anyone ever try the seconds ?

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Pag#11 said:


> Tyson loves his Maduro's. ..nice hit @ScottyB. Bought a Cameroon to try ..unfortunately I gave it away in a trade. Anyone ever try the seconds ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


The 'gordo 2nds' from CB are good. Rarely see maduro, but the cameroons usually go cheap enough.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------

